# Molnija



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi

I like pocket watches but my knowledge is just above zero. I am considering buying a salyut molnija 15j 1954 on ebay and would like some advice before buying it looks ok to me but I have read you should not buy from certain loctions etc.

Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry but I can`t give you any advice, it would be worth using the forum search engine to see posts about Molnija pocket watches & I`m sure sometime today someone who can help you will log onto the forum :wink2:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

There has always been a certain amount of confusion about the origins of the 3602 movement. Some sellers try to link the design to contemporary movements used by the likes of Rolex, others suggest that the design and tooling was purchased by the USSR from Cortebert or Lip.

Certainly the early movements from Moscow Watch Factory No.2 (15 jewel) had a lot of attention paid to the finish of components. They are still popular with 'modders' who transfer them to large size wrist watch cases - often with display case backs.

When production of the movement went over to Chelyabinsk the jewel count went up (from 15j to 17 & 18j) but the finish went into slow decline. Towards the end major components were not even plated or 'finished' - just left as brass stampings !!! Where the 2MWF movements were date stamped (3-52 would be third quarter 1952) it is impossible to date Chelyabinsk movements with the same accuracy.

Ukranian sellers did get a bit of a reputation for bitsa's and bodges - one I bought used a strip of lead to secure the movement into the wrong case !!I Now the bodge centre seems to be the Balkans, esp Bulgaria and Romania.

On a positive note, if I'm looking at the same watch as you're interested in, I have bought from Andy-UA in the past and would do so again.

Prices are all over the place, but I do think this one is pushing the upper limit.

Hope this helps.

Julian


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you Julian thats very helpful.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Another pocket watch to my collection now 12, the dealer accepted Â£39 I cant wait for it to come.

It also looks like I have started a Russian collection thats my 3rd to go with 2 1980s molnijas.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the SU3602 movement. They look fairly plain but they keep a damned good time. I've never paid more than around Â£25 for a Molnija watch, but I like them very much - and I've never lost on any that I've sold. I've bought from Bulgaria - with some suspicion - but, so far, have found them OK.

Just my own experience!


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Watch arrived very happy with it will use Andy-UA again.

I am now looking at watches in particular Sturmanskie,Buran new models and divers, my watch list is 24 at the moment but I cant make my mind up.

The more I read and look the more confused I get.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

1878 said:


> Watch arrived very happy with it will use Andy-UA again.
> 
> I am now looking at watches in particular Sturmanskie,Buran new models and divers, my watch list is 24 at the moment but I cant make my mind up.
> 
> The more I read and look the more confused I get.


Take your time and shop around. There is plenty of time to build up your collection.


----------

